# Wood Sources on Long Island, NY



## soltc (Aug 20, 2009)

I’m relatively new to this board. 
I live in Hicksville, NY which is part of Nassau County on Long Island.

At the beginning of September I got a JET JWL-1220VS Lathe.

I’ve been able to get 2x2’s of poplar, pine, and fir at Loews. 

I searched the internet and found several sites which sell turning blanks of domestic wood (Woodturners Catalog, Rockler, Got Wood, etc.) I ordered some blanks of Ash, Maple, Oak, and Walnut at reasonable prices.

However, I’d like to find a source near me where I can pick and choose on site. 

Do any fellow Longislanders know of such a source?


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I'd check out woodcraft:

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&source=hp&q=woodcraft+long+island&aq=f&aqi=&oq=&fp=1

I think many of those are not suppliers but carpentry businesses, but it's a start.


----------



## soltc (Aug 20, 2009)

I've already been dealing with Woodcraft.

I wish we had one near us.

Note - I make extensive use of the Net.
I actually got my lathe from Amazon.


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 26, 2009)

*wood supply on the island. (DEER PARK)...*

hey dude...if you can mill stuff (i guess just a tablesaw if youre turning) go to roberts plywood! they have an amazing selection of hardwoods!!! they are in deer park in the industrial park by heartland golf range. i'll be there while im home for thanks and christmas! i think the prices there are 50/50 but no shipping fees!!!!!!!!!!!!!
but call them and make sure of the general public times. i think its like 10-4 mon-fri.
you can walk in and pick the boards and stock you want!!! there was a piece of super figured quilted maple that literally almost made me drool! haha
hope that helps dude!!!


----------



## soltc (Aug 20, 2009)

Jason,

Thank you!
I'll have to try them.


Joe


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Joe,
When you are perusing the net for blanks, check out a fellow who sells on ebay. He goes by 'NCWOOD'. If you type it in the search window, his store should come up. He has hundreds of blanks on ebay all the time, both auction style and buy it now pricing. I have bought a lot of pieces through him and highly recommend him. What you see is what you get. Very nice guy to deal with and very quick shipping.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## soltc (Aug 20, 2009)

Mike,

Thank you!

I've seen his page on Ebay. I purchased some blanks from Got Wood and Woodturners' Catalog catalog just to get started.

I'll try NCWOOD next.

Last week a large branch came down from my Oak in a storm. I kept a nice 2" diameter straight piece. I want to try raw wood.


Joe


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Joe,
Raw wood is fun. The wood comes off in long ribbons instead of chips. It is softer and easier on the tools. If the wood is real wet, make sure you wipe everything off when you are done to prevent rust spots. Keep in mind, it will warp or crack depending on the shape, thickness, etc. I have turned wet bowls to an 1/8" thickness. They will dry overnight sometimes without cracking. But they will look like a gravy boat instead of a round bowl, which is actually pretty cool, especially if you leave a natural edge on them.
Mike Hawkins
P.S. Gary at NCWOOD will combine items when shipping to save you money. So I always buy 7 or 8 pieces at a time.


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 26, 2009)

*roberts plywood...*

if you have a radial arm saw or a miter saw and a table saw you'll get more for your money and you can cut the exact sizes you want.
whatever you go with, post pics of your work =)
im sure we'll cross paths here again!!!


----------



## soltc (Aug 20, 2009)

Is anyone going to the LI Woodworking Show this weekend?

I'm going on Sunday (Saturday is the US Army Band Concert at Lincoln Center).


----------



## tribalwind (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi Joe, we emailed a month or two ago i think. still have lots of wood if you want to try a piece.

ill be at the show saturday only... sunday i am actually doing a woodturning demonstration in Long Beach at the "colors of long beach" arts-expo. 
probably do some wine goblets,mayeb a little bowl or two,bottlestopers, and tops/magic wands for the kids.

there will be wood for sale at the show for sure...have fun!


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 26, 2009)

*jelousy!...*

grrrr...boo on moving away from long island. i knew the wood show was around this time. is it at the moose place again? i lived in greenlawn literally 2 minutes from there.
oh well...at least i have a real shop now haha.
someone take pics at the show and post.
have fun!!!


----------



## tribalwind (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi jason , no this time its at the olde bethpage restoration village, 
i have a friend kay that lives in centerport a few blocks form that lodge too, i'll definitely take pics. 

So im curious about what stars/forces have to come into alignment in order to move a person from greenlawn LI, to west Va?! is it the beautiful clean countryside,less traffic ,friendlier neighbors?
or is it as simple as asking, whats her name:laughing:
that last one almost had me living in central,SC this winter,sigh..wasnt to be:icon_sad:


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 26, 2009)

*your a mind reader haha...*

needed a change of pace and wanted to see what it was like and everything is a tad cheaper. found a 4 bed 3 bath dead end (last house, no neighbors outside the garage doors, just woods), exagerated 2 car garage...$1,000 a month. couldnt pass up $600 a month to live in an amazing house with my shop right under me haha..............but i still really miss long island. =(
cant wait to se the pics...the show at hoftra (2-3 years ago) was amazing!!!
im off to bed. talk to you guys soon!


----------

